# Then and Now of Rugen *VERY pic heavy*



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still visiting family out of state for the holiday and really miss Rugen. He is at home with my house sitter maintaining his normal routine and happy from the reports I've gotten. I though I would put together a then and now post to make me feel better.









This is very long, cuz I miss him SOooooo Much! 


6 weeks old, the first time I visited my little guy at the breeders in Colorado. 









10 weeks old, first full day home.









Experiencing the world by nibbling on it.









11 weeks









13 weeks



























4 months old - 1st boating trip, Utah Lake









5 months old, Bear lake









6 months old


















6 months old, watching the big dogs on the Schutzhund field, waiting for his turn.









7 months old









First Trip to Lake Powell- September 2008 He was 7 months old.









9 months old, Rugen where did the neck come from?









10 months and still enjoying the snow storms.


















10 months old still with a reprieve from the snow, Christmas in Arizona.









14 months (I had just gotten my first dSLR) 


















15 months


















17 months









17 months old and back at Lake Powell, by then he was an old pro.









18 months in Capitol Reef









19 months old









20 months old









and FINALLY 21 months old. Bet you're glad he's not 5 years old! lol










*I'm sorry this got so long... I rarely take a vacation without my boys and this really helped my homesickness.









Thanks for sticking it out to the end of my Rugen-a-thon.*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh so handsome! Hurry home


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Rugen is sooo handsome! I don't think I could take a vacation without the two of mine! Can't say I blame you for being home sick!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Heading home tomorrow, there will be tons of hugs to go around!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Rugen is one of my favorite dog. When I see gorgeous german showlines, I see how much I adore them))) (little bit partial to german showlines I think)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't apologize for a lot of Rugen pictures - we can't get enough of him. What a hunk


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I love your dogs. Both are beauties and you take some really nice pictures!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you so much







I can't wait to walk through the door and be greeted by my happy, bouncing, barking pups.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's really fun to see all the pics in chronological orders. His ears at 11 weeks are hilarious! He looked like Sideshow Bob


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

What a hunk!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

speechless...He's just gorgeous! Lucky is a great looking dog too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OOOh I got your address I am flying to Utah and dog napping him 
I love him 

Can't get enough pics of beefcake 
hurry home to him


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love Rugen! There are never enough pictures of him here.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

He always looks so happy and carefree. Him and Lucky have probably been sweet talking their sitter and having parties every day while Mom is away!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Rugen is a great looking boy!

I understand missing him...I wasn't feeling too good on Thanksgiving so I left my girls at my moms. Little did I know that I would get super sick and my fiance would too! The girls are still there and I miss them terribly!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics..stuuning


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He is gorgous... and um.. hello.. we NEVER tire of pictures of any GSD!!! Did you forget where you were? Hahahahaha..

He is such a looker!


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow he really changed!! Big boy! Great pictures


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

These are just wonderful! Its crazy how time flys....
Hes a beautiful boy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

beautiful pictures,,he is soooo photogenic!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugen is definitely one of my favorite dogs on this forum! I'm going to break in and steal him!!









He looks big boned and muscular...how much does he weigh? I hope my Diesel ends up looking like him!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I went into this thread thinking that the lake pics have always been my favorite Rugen pics. However I really like the snow and desert pics. 

What a beautiful GSD Rugen is.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh thanks everyone for the kind words and heads up on the theft plans! Rugen- my big ol beefcake weighs a wopping 70 lbs. LOL. I can't wait to see them all tomorrow! The house sitter wants to catnap Mr monk, I guess he's her favorite.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Cara, he is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. Your breeder is really near me (I live in the eastern burbs of Denver). As a matter of fact, we have friends who live out there. Wow - very tempting!!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I loved watching him grow!

I love your Golden, too. I have three of them in addition to my GSD and my Whippet.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Rugen-a-thon!







Rugen-a-thon!







Rugen-a-thon!









Enjoy the reunion tomorrow Cara!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I WANT HIM, lol. He's a beauty!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KShortCara, he is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen.










Love him!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures of Rugen, he really looked like he filled out at 19months, nice smile in that last pic.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again all! He was Very happy when I walked through the door. It's so good to be home!!!


----------

